# Can I use this USB phantom power adapter?



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Wouldn't this work to power my omni? 

http://elitecoremusic.com/usb-microphone-adapter-w-phantom-power/

I already have a whole stationary REW setup with preamp/phantom etc....this would be just for a mobile laptop setup.

Thanks!

**Edit: ....and another:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/522285-REG/MXL_MIC_MATE_USB_Mic_Mate_.html***


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

If you already have an external mic pre-amp and mic (as I know of no internal sound cards that feature phantom power!), why do you need another?

The above referenced unit does not provide for loopback calibration or for loopback hardware propagation delay compensation, where a 2nd channel is useful.

For not much more you can simply get an ART Dual USB Pre and have it all, including a portable unit that is most likely superior to your laptop's on-board capabilities..


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks...I figured something was wrong since no one had em.

I have an EMU 1212m PCI as an interface on my desktop. Obviously I cant pop that into my latop (unless there's a PCI->USB adapter...there's plenty of USB->PCI). My mic pre plugs into the EMU 

I forgot about that 2nd channel being used as like a "reference" right? So is that ART the cheapest dual channel? Don't mean to be cheap, but I can see myself using it once or twice a year at most.

Thanks!


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Its the cheapest all in one solution of which I am aware or that i would use.


----------

